
Why Does This Virus Have Spider DNA? - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/10/the-virus-with-spider-dna/503585/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
oyebenny
So.... Spiderman can be real?

